
What’s the Difference Between Contractor and Consultant and FTE? - putnam
https://ozar.me/2015/06/whats-difference-contractor-consultant-fte/
======
putnam
[…] either a generalist or a specialist doesn’t dictate your employment status
as a contractor, consultant, or full time employee. However, generally I find
that generalists are FTEs or contractors, and specialists tend to be […]

